# Surefire 9N: Keep, mod, or find it a new home?



## JSG4dFan (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a 9N which does little more than sit on the shelf. If there's an easy LED and battery upgrade for this old dinosaur, I can't find it. At this time, I'm thinking it may be best for me to find it a new home, assuming there might be someone out there who likes these lights. Is there a secret underground of 9N fans out there who can guide me on this venture?


----------



## laser771 (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like a new host.
could make a nice laser out of it.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 30, 2013)

Vinhnguyen54 could make something new out of it like an XM-L2 mule conversion


----------



## JSG4dFan (Sep 30, 2013)

My interests lately have turned solely to EDC lights. I'm likely to list it for sale or trade unless there is a cheap/easy mod to at least change to better battery technology if not that and an LED conversion. What would be required to use a P60 type drop in?


----------



## tobrien (Sep 30, 2013)

well, how about this LED conversion? I'm not sure how easy a P60 mod would be for that


----------



## PCC (Oct 1, 2013)

tobrien said:


> well, how about this LED conversion? I'm not sure how easy a P60 mod would be for that


Hey, that's my mod! LOL! Sorry to say, my 9N is back to stock incandescent form right now (maybe you want the conversion parts to use an aftermarket M3/M4/M6 LED head on your 9N?). I plan on making a new head for it that will use the stock bezel and will look stock from the side but will use an optic and an XP-G2 for throw.

As far as modifying it for a P60, it won't be easy, though, it could be done.


----------



## JSG4dFan (Oct 2, 2013)

If you are offering the adapter/sleeve, etc. you used in that build, I would be interested. I am, sad to say, quite the noob and in need of some guidance. Could you offer me some enlightenment about M heads (I'm completely unfamiliar)?


----------



## PCC (Oct 2, 2013)

There are a few aftermarket M LED heads available: Lumens Factory; TLS (I think they're no longer available); etc. You'll need to find one in the voltage range you anticipate using (B90 = 3.6VDC, 2 X 18650 = 8.4VDC) and go from there.


----------



## JSG4dFan (Oct 3, 2013)

I didn't properly describe the depths of my Noobness -- before researching this morning, I had no idea "M" referred to a series of Surefire lights... doh!
I'm thinking an M head powered by 2x18650 would be a good way to go, but I am definitely open for suggestion. That being said, PCC -- what are you willing to part with, and for how much?


----------



## PCC (Oct 5, 2013)

Check your inbox. PM sent.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Oct 5, 2013)

If you were able to source more than one of those collars, I'd also be interested, PCC.
I've been running a lot of the old surefire rechargeables models with 18650s but the different format of the threads and lamps were always in the way of my mcgyvering...


----------



## JSG4dFan (Oct 6, 2013)

PCC said:


> Check your inbox. PM sent.



Reply sent!


----------



## m4a1usr (Oct 6, 2013)

See this http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?371778-Another-Surefire-9AN-conversion


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 6, 2013)

JSG4dFan said:


> I didn't properly describe the depths of my Noobness -- before researching this morning, I had no idea "M" referred to a series of Surefire lights... doh!
> I'm thinking an M head powered by 2x18650 would be a good way to go, but I am definitely open for suggestion. That being said, PCC -- what are you willing to part with, and for how much?



I don't believe that the 9N will fit 2 x 18650's. You would need 2 x 18500's to fit properly. Like the Surefire 9P.


----------



## PCC (Oct 6, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> I don't believe that the 9N will fit 2 x 18650's. You would need 2 x 18500's to fit properly. Like the Surefire 9P.


I ran mine with 2 X 18650 and had to make a 1/2" spacer to avoid battery rattle that would cause my multi-mode head from changing modes from a gentle shake. Even then a 3/4" spacer would have been about right.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

Is the 9N longer than the 9P? After looking more closely at the 9N, I see that the head/body area makes the host a little longer and able to fit the 2 x 18650's. I stand corrected.


----------



## PCC (Oct 7, 2013)

This should give you a better idea of how long the 9N is. The C2 has a JetBeam 1 X CR123a extender on it and is probably 1/8" longer than a 9P, but, it's the best that I can do since I don't own a 9P nor do I own a Surefire 1 X CR123a extender.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow. Quite a bit bigger in length, and wider in circumference. Thank you for the photo comparison. :thumbsup:


----------



## agillator (Feb 9, 2014)

Noticed this old thread as I was passing through. In case anyone is still interested you can get a new battery for the 9N from Surefire. 

Go to http://www.surefire.com/product-problem and tell them the battery for your 9N has failed and you need another. They will get back to you with an RMA and instructions for sending your old battery in. Alternatively you can call them (800 828-8809). 

I just received a new rechargeable battery from them and I am happy to say my 9N (purchased in 1999) is burning brightly once again. The only cost was shipping (via UPS or FedEx - not USPS). The integrity of these guys brings a tear to my eye.

Great light. Great company.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 9, 2014)

agillator said:


> Noticed this old thread as I was passing through. In case anyone is still interested you can get a new battery for the 9N from Surefire.
> 
> Go to http://www.surefire.com/product-problem and tell them the battery for your 9N has failed and you need another. They will get back to you with an RMA and instructions for sending your old battery in. Alternatively you can call them (800 828-8809).
> 
> ...



that's awesome!


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 10, 2014)

*Surefire 9N: Lifetime Warranty for Rechargeable Batteries*

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:

I never knew that Surefire had a lifetime warranty on rechargeable batteries? 

I would think that they are a user replaceable item.


----------

